# Jeremy Vine show BBC Radio2 - realising you´ll not be a mum.



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry no time to attach a link but its worth a listen for those at the crossroads and trying to accept it´ll never happen for us.
Its Wednesdays show and starts about 10 minutes in.


 Katxxx


----------

